# Short wave survival radio shows



## keepitlow (Oct 22, 2009)

Any short wave survival dedicated radio shows out there?

Thanks


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

keepitlow said:


> Any short wave survival dedicated radio shows out there?
> 
> Thanks


You betcha, try this one... APRN American Preppers Radio Net


----------



## bobw927 (Jun 11, 2010)

*The Power Hour*

FAQs


----------



## kristyle (Aug 2, 2010)

thanks your video..it's great


----------



## horology (Mar 23, 2010)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the tip on preppers radio show, I was wondering too.,

Peace

Dan
Visit Place of Refuge 2012 - Welcome


----------

